# Per ESPN: AI for Dre, Joe Smith and 2 picks



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Nuggets Acquire AI*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2702501

Big, SMART move guys. Congratulations. Can't wait to go to some Playoff Games.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

link



> The Denver Nuggets have reached an agreement in principle with the Philadelphia 76ers to acquire Allen Iverson, according to NBA front-office sources.
> 
> The trade, pending league approval, some two weeks after Iverson demanded a trade in Philly, would send Andre Miller, Joe Smith and two 2007 first-round picks to the Sixers for Iverson and perhaps another minimum-salaried player or two. It was expected to be completed later Tuesday barring any snags.
> 
> ...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Nuggets Acquire AI*

Ai Is A Nugget! Yes!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Damn...

Well you can probably count Denver into the group in the West with the Suns, Mavs, Spurs, and Jazz.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

who are the other players we'll be getting? Anybody know?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> who are the other players we'll be getting? Anybody know?


Doubt there is anyone else involved in this trade.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

geez. thats the top two scorers in the league on the same team now right?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

_The trade, pending league approval, some two weeks after Iverson demanded a trade in Philly, would send Andre Miller, Joe Smith and two 2007 first-round picks to the Sixers for Iverson and perhaps another minimum-salaried player or two. It was expected to be completed later Tuesday barring any snags._

It says perhaps another minimum salaried player or two...I would think we'd get at least one.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> who are the other players we'll be getting? Anybody know?



greedy much?? LOL...you got AI you dont need anyone else!!!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

As long as Melo and AI don't come to blows over the ball this could be a good trade for Denver. 

A warning from a fan of a team stacked in the late 90's with good players with no chemistery......hope for the best


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I agree. I hope AI and Melo play nice. They have a lot of scoring now w JR, AI, and Melo. Let's hope it works.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Whose draft picks ? Are those Denver's picks or from other teams? Anybody have an idea ?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

notting_hill said:


> Whose draft picks ? Are those Denver's picks or from other teams? Anybody have an idea ?


1 is from Denver and the other from Dallas


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Denver has three big personalities right now at guard and small forward. Obviously JR Smith is the odd man out but I wonder how they will coexist regardless.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Suns, Mavs, Spurs, Jazz, Nuggets, Lakers, and if TMac was healthy... Rockets. Holy crap the West is stacked.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Denver has three big personalities right now at guard and small forward. Obviously JR Smith is the odd man out but I wonder how they will coexist regardless.


Don't see it being a problem. AI and Melo got along great during the 2004 Olympics and Melo and JR get along great now.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

:clap: 
Yes! Yes!
I cant believe the Nuggets pulled it off!:yay:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Don't see it being a problem. AI and Melo got along great during the 2004 Olympics and Melo and JR get along great now.


No, it might not be. In fact having a couple of athletic wings will help Iverson's game. Plus the honeymoon period should come and go just as the other guys are ready to rejoin the team.

I love the front court Denver has now, it makes perfect sense compared to who they have in the back.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Great trade for Denver. Do we know when Iverson will be in uniform for the Nuggets? Phoenix plays them tomorrow i believe, i'd love to see AI on the court.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm sure he'll be out for tomorrow's game. If this goes through league approval, which doesnt' take long, he'll be getting his physical tonight in Denver, and join the team in Phoenix tomorrow morning or late tonight.

Except to see AI, Diawara, Kleiza, Najera, and Camby starting.

Nene may start over Najera, though. But I doubt it.

When Melo comes back there'll be SO many open shots the Nuggs could average 140/game.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Everyone is wondering if AI and Melo will co-exist. I think they will be the best duo since Kobe-Shaq. AI is older now and will look to pass more. If anything, I have a feeling that Melo's scoring will stay the same or improve due to having AI...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I think so, too. AI will get so many more open paths to the lane because of Melo.

AI is known for wanting to win, and he'll do that if he shares the rock. Melo is a great passer, people keep sleeping on his 6 boards and 5 assists per game. He does pass the rock.

heck, AI is averaging 8 assists in Philly! In PHILLY! With shooters like we have in Denver, he'll get 11 per game!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I like this deal for both:

Philly-Get a good guard with 'Dre Miller, and with the soon-to-be strong draft classes, they get some solid picks.

Nuggs-Well, it's obvious.


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

The west is too loaded now....the eastern conference looks like a high school league compared to it


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

That is true.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

What a great trade for the Nuggets. As a Laker fan I was hoping you wouldnt get him. Denver is stacked now! I think AI and Melo will play together beautifully because Melo doesnt need to have the ball and AI is a great passer. Plus you didnt have to give up any big men! Damn you Nuggets for having a good GM. See ya in the playoffs.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

This is awesome now that AI is officialy a nugget, Melo AI and Camby is going to be sick to watch and def puts them up there with the top in the west.


Off-Topic how do I go about getting my Username changed.....It needs to have something to do with Denver now.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow seeing Iverson playing for the West in the AS game is gonna be different.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Route I-76 said:


> This is awesome now that AI is officialy a nugget, Melo AI and Camby is going to be sick to watch and def puts them up there with the top in the west.
> 
> 
> Off-Topic how do I go about getting my Username changed.....It needs to have something to do with Denver now.


You leaving us over in the 76ers forum then?

Looks like I'll be posting here a bit now though, although my heart stays with the 76ers and hope we can get Oden in the draft. We'd be so lucky.

Good trade for both sides I feel.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Noob said:


> You leaving us over in the 76ers forum then?
> 
> Looks like I'll be posting here a bit now though, although my heart stays with the 76ers and hope we can get Oden in the draft. We'd be so lucky.
> 
> Good trade for both sides I feel.


I will prolly watch a few sixers games here and there to see Shav play and how he does but I came in with AI and I left with AI. But I do hope Dre pans out for the Sixers and hope everything works out for them. But I got to be honest with myself Iverson is the only thing that kept me a sixer fan for 10 years. Its not like they did anything around him to really get me excited about them. The fact that I was a fan of Melo since he was at Syracuse being from NY and always been a Camby fan. It is fair to say that the Nuggets will be my sole team from here on out even after AIs career is over. But like you will be checking in here every now and then I will prolly check in over on the philly side jus to see how Shavs doing and if Dre ever pans out.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

As of right now, that's just under 80 points per game from Melo, JR, an AI. Obviously the numbers are gonna change from here on out, but come on. Come oonnnnn. The magic date- January 20th in Houston, Melo and AI on the court together for the first time. This year we're looking at

C Camby
PF Nene
SF Anthony
SG Smith
PG Iverson
bench
Boykins
Najera
Evans
Kleiza
Diawara

I'm loving this.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I cannot beleive it, I don't understand. Why would the sixers not go for anything better?
BUt I don't care, I love it AI, MELO and Camby will be a killer team. Let's hope he can adjust to the team and we got a contender


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> As of right now, that's just under 80 points per game from Melo, JR, an AI. Obviously the numbers are gonna change from here on out, but come on. Come oonnnnn. The magic date- January 20th in Houston, Melo and AI on the court together for the first time. This year we're looking at
> 
> C Camby
> PF Nene
> ...



We look forward to the challenge... 

It's just too bad there's only one basketball - it may have to be divided up or something to appease AI, Melo and JR though... it'll be interesting to know what those three are privately thinking about the trade, I have a feeling they would all want to be the main man on the team, but someone has to have their shots cut down... and how George Karl will/won't handle this team's chemistry...


----------



## Mikki has cool hair (Dec 2, 2006)

Could you imagine if K-Mart was healthy...scary.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

So has anyone heard if he will play tommorow night? Or will Friday against Sactown be his first game?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I like this trade alot for both parties. It keeps the Nuggets competitive without giving up their current youth or any other stipulations after this year. And for the sixers, you balance the team out some. Andre Miller is good for 15 ppg, plus he won't take away from the growth of the team. And in two years, enough time for them to mentor the draft picks coming in, Miller and Webber's contracts are off the books. They've gone from a team with no future to a team with a future in the works. Good job by both parties.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Anyone know when his first game is?
Its weird seeing his nba.com profile and hes with Nuggets haha... gotta get used to it... when is first game?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Woa... starting Jan. 20th, that backcourt is utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Sidney Moncrief (Dec 6, 2006)

Nuggets fans can't happier right now, This trade came at the perfect time with Carmelo and Smith losing time due to suspension. I think it will take a few weeks for Iverson and Carmelo to start clicking together but when it does happen things could get very ugly for the rest of the league. Neither player is selfish, Both want to win. I think they will work out fine together.

Allen Iverson
JR Smith
Carmelo Anthony
Eduardo Najera
Marcus Camby

That's a dangerous line-up.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

A couple quick things I read that I want to comment on.

To the poster that said Melo would work well with AI because he doesnt need the ball. Wrong. You want Melo to have the ball (look at his shooting percentage). Ideally the Nuggets attack the rim on the fast break. After that... set something up, and Melo is the first option. He can draw double and even triple teams (not so much now with Jr's stroke). Teams have to stay home.

As for the AI working with Melo issue. For those that say it isnt an issue. Based on peoples perception of AI and his high amount of low percentage shot attempts.... its an issue until its proven not an issue.

If AI changes from the "Answer" to losing in the Eastern Conference to the "Passer" that wins in the western conference.... I'm all for it.

Other notes....... This team needs a "true" point guard on the roster. Earl Boykins should pack his bags Nene needs to either turn into the teams starting PF, or be traded as well.

Right now Reggie Evans deserves to be the starting PF based on play not Najera. But if Nene doesnt be healthy and claim it. I want him gone. He could be the key to getting into the draft in 07.​


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I don't see anyone taking Nene's contract


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Congrats to the Nuggets and their fans. It will be interesting to see Melo/AI co-exist. You guys got a team overflowing with talent.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Ghost said:


> I don't see anyone taking Nene's contract


that was an issue with Kmart. I actually dont want to see Nene go, but he's got to show he can start and play on this team. If he isnt the future starting center after Camby is gone or declines... then bye bye.

Plenty of teams will take his contract..... especially once he gets back from suspension and back out on the floor since he's playing now. The Nets would still love to get Nene.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

WWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

man we have a killer team when we get jr and carmelo back, imagine next season!!!!!
PG-Iverson
SG-Jr Smith
SF-Carmelo Anthony
PF-Kenyon Martin(assuming he doesnt get injured)
C-Marcus Camby

One of the best, if not the best lineup in the league


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Nuggets are my new favorite team as long as the Melo Iverson combination stay. When does he start playing?


----------



## Kastas (Nov 14, 2005)

What about t-shirts #3?
Will there be some fight AI vs DJ ?


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow Philly got OWNED on this trade. Anyways I don't see why Kenyon wouldn't want to play on this team now....he probaly will come back and play since A.I. is now on this team, not only that you have Beasts in Camby, Nene, and a rebounder in Evans all coming off the bench! including Najera! now if you don't guard Melo or AI, earl can come out of out nowhere and OWN! This is a very good day in Denver Nuggets history.


----------



## AiQ (Nov 13, 2006)

U don't see this often, such caliber players traded in the mid-season. Well the sixers needed to reform, so they have to do something. I'm sure they're gonna waste a few years (this year, another one after to let develope the drafted players and maybe after that, they might be thinking about going to the playoffs, or even more ofc, cuz they'll have money space, for sure)...

As for nuggets...This trade may well put them in contention, right now, this year, although, i don't believe they can win it this year, but they're certainly are among the favourites now. AI, Melo, JR. Damn, that's gotta be the best backcourt in the nba + Camby. Potential of bench ain't the lowest aswell. I jsut hope Karl deals with it nice, i'm certain he will, cuz not everyone can coach The Glove hehe  So he should deal with AI just fine.

+Kleiza, my countryman, in this team. Go Nuggs!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i just realized those 2 picks are gonna be LATE first round picks. something around 23-29. i hope philly gets oden with theirs...


----------

